# Where was this picture taken?



## jamesjiao

Groetjes!!

It's my first time in the Dutch forum so please do excuse my amateurness on this subject.

I need to know how to say 'Where was this picture taken'. My attempt is as follows:

Waar is de foto genomen geworden? This sounds totally wrong. Can anyone give some pointers on this?

Dank u wel!


----------



## Hitchhiker

I think it would be "Waar is deze foto genomen?". One of the native speakers will come along and confirm or correct this.


----------



## Sauv

That's right. You can also say ''Waar is deze foto gemaakt?'', but ''Waar is deze foto genomen?'' is correct too.


----------



## jamesjiao

Thank you muchly!. I guess the 'geworden' part is redundant..


----------



## Lopes

Off topic, but _groetjes_ is only used when leaving or in the end of a letter, never at the beginning..


----------



## Hitchhiker

I think for non-native speaker "groetjes uit (a place)" or "groetjes van (usually a person)" can be confused with "groetjes" alone by itself.


----------

